# compañía de estibaje



## Porteño

Hi, everyone. Can anybody come up with a good English translation of this term? I know it's Sunday, but I'm not getting too much response so far today for the questions I've been asking. Let's hope I'll have better luck with this one. 

The company in question is bidding under a Public Tender to obtain the concession for an Inflammables Terminal where it will be responsible for the loading and discharge of bulk liquid petrocehmical products and petroleum derivatives


----------



## fsabroso

Hi:

"*Stowage company*"?


----------



## forgues

Porteño said:


> Hi, everyone. Can anybody come up with a good English translation of this term? I know it's Sunday, but I'm not getting too much response so far today for the questions I've been asking. Let's hope I'll have better luck with this one.
> 
> The company in question is bidding under a Public Tender to obtain the concession for an Inflammables Terminal where it will be responsible for the loading and discharge of bulk liquid petrocehmical products and petroleum derivatives


 
*Port Terminal Operating Company ?*


----------



## Porteño

Thanks for your prompt replies. I'm toying with the idea of a 'stevedoring company', any thoughts on that?


----------



## fsabroso

it sounds good:

*stevedoring*, A firm or individual engaged in the loading and unloading of ships.

*stowage*, The placing of goods in a ship in such a way as to ensure the safety and stability of the ship not only on a sea or ocean passage but also in between ports when parts of the cargo have been loaded or discharged.


----------



## Porteño

Many thanks, fsabroso, it does seem a strange word but it fits the bill.


----------



## fsabroso

Good luck!


----------



## Porteño

Thanks, it was a 'parto dificil', to say the least, because the original Spanish was not exactly '_kosher_', so to speak, which always makes translation a bit tougher but challenging.


----------



## jalibusa

Si lo que la compañía hace es almacenaje, es una *"warehousing company"*, y parte de las tareas de lamacenaje es el trabajo de estiba.
Un detalle aparte, el nombre es "Flammables o (flammable materials) Terminal" no "*In*flammables"


----------



## jalibusa

Si lo que hace es solamente descargar y poner en el muelle, es una "Flammable materials handling company" o "Specialized Hazmats (*haz*ardous *mat*erials) handling company"


----------



## Porteño

Thanks jalibusa, but in English 'inflammable' means a fire hazard, it's a 'false friend'.


----------



## cirrus

The problem is that both flammable and inflammable are both taken to mean liable to burst into flames.  

I like the idea of hazmat handling but this doesn't get over the dock aspect.


----------

